# Nexus on a different carrier



## tater

Does anybody know if you can "unlock" a nexus and use it on another carrier. Specifically US cellular.


----------



## booda3000

I use my Nexus S 4G with Pageplus.(Verizon MVNO)
The hardware is able to connect to other CDMA networks, but the 2 main issues will be getting the Nexus' ESN into the carrier's database and getting the configuration for the 3g data.


----------



## recall

Hi there are many ways found to unlock mobile from network lock among them code are the best solution .TO get code visit Superunlockcodes.com here they ask you the network name to which your samsung galaxy nexus mobile is locked and the IMEI number of your mobile .Then at last they deliver you code to unlock your mobile.


----------

